# Pajero platinium 2014



## aj16 (Sep 25, 2014)

Good to everyone

I am planning to buy Pajero Platinium 2014.
Requesting the existing users of Pajero to please help me with advantages & disadvantages. Any known problems of Pajero that bothers a lot.
I am currently using an Explorer XLT 2010 already done 100k.

Thanks
Aj


----------



## AZD (Sep 26, 2014)

In addition if some one can give fuel averages for 3 liters and service cost. I am planning to get weekend car.


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

If you're off-roading, prepare to say goodbye to the rear bumper.

Other than that no, Pajeros are highly reliable. The interior is a bit dated and it won't offer the comfort of a Lexus etc but can't beat it for the price


----------

